# Facebook messenger apple watch



## Hubthomas (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens d’acheter une Apple Watch et suis sur Watchos. Facebook messenger ne m’affiche pas les photos de contact des conversations. J’ai desinstalle et réinstalle l’appli. Dejumeler et rejumeler, mais rien y fait ... je ne parviens pas. 
Avez-vous aussi ce problème ? Une solution ? 

Je suis assez surpris de voir à quel point toutes les applis semblent mal fini...


----------



## alexprod (30 Septembre 2017)

tu as quelle apple watch ?


----------



## Hubthomas (30 Septembre 2017)

Séries 1 WatchOS 4


----------



## PokerChichi (3 Octobre 2017)

J'ai exactement le même problème ! Les stickers n'apparaissent pas non plus (cf la description de l'app sur l'AppStore)

Le second est que les conversations ont énormément de mal à se mettre à jour...

Je dispose de la Watch Series 3 avec la dernière MàJ de l'OS


----------



## Hubthomas (3 Octobre 2017)

J’ai le même soucis pour les latences de mise à jour des conversations. Et quasi toutes les applis ne se synchronisent pas. Je me retrouve avec du contenu que je ne parviens pas à rafraîchir.... c’est pénible. Pour une première Apple Watch j’ai l’impression qu’Apple accepte sur son store des applications non finies et mal optimisé. 

Content malgré tout de constater que ce n’est pas parce que j’ai une séries 1 que ça lague.


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2017)

La Series 0 rame beaucoup. La Series 1 (attention, beaucoup de vendeurs font une confusion entre les deux) est déjà beaucoup plus fluide.
Mais oui l’univers applicatif de l’Apple Watch n’est vraiment pas qualitatif... Je ne compte plus les bugs en plus de 2 ans. C’est assez incroyable. Et j’ai jamais compris les 97% de satisfaction dont se gargarise Cook... Les gens ne sont vraiment pas exigeants...


----------

